# JL Audio amplifier repair?



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

All, 

My original slash series JL Audio 500/1 amp is starting to get more and more flaky. On occasion, it simply stops outputting and gives me a faint scratching sound in the sub. It started out very intermittently, and shutting the system down and restarting it would restore the sound. Lately it's been doing it just about every morning when turned on. I've actually noticed that a quick slap to the amp will usually restore it, but I've also been finding that touching or hitting the amp produces static or a thump that gets output to the sub. Strange indeed...

I'm going to double-check my grounds (they haven't been modified since installation), but I suspect there is definitely something wrong with the amp.

Has anyone had any success in getting an amp like this repaired? I've tried to have electronics repaired in the past - old VCR, head unit, etc., but my experience has been that it's never been worth it. The repair costs were usually high (sometimes near 50% the cost of a new item) and each time the repair failed within a short while. So I stopped doing it and ended up always replacing the equipment.

Unfortunately, I've built my layout and wiring around this amplifier and would hate to have to replace it. Plus, I generally think it's a decent quality amp. I guess I could always replace it with a 600/1v3 but a $650 MSRP is pretty steep too.

Suggestions on what I should do? Success stories with amp repair? Is JL themselves the best/only place for repair of this amp?

Thanks!


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

We offer a flat rate repair service for our amplifiers. This includes return shipping and a 90 day warranty. You are responsible for shipping it to our service facility in Arizona.

For a 500/1, the repair rate is $180 and covers any repair required to restore it to original spec. It does not cover cosmetic repairs to the chassis and end caps.

Any JL Audio retailer can process this for you, or you can call our customer service dept. at 1-888-JLAUDIO to get a return authorization number if you wish to do it yourself.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

msmith said:


> We offer a flat rate repair service for our amplifiers. This includes return shipping and a 90 day warranty. You are responsible for shipping it to our service facility in Arizona.
> 
> For a 500/1, the repair rate is $180 and covers any repair required to restore it to original spec. It does not cover cosmetic repairs to the chassis and end caps.
> 
> ...


Thanks Manville. Great to have you as part of this community.

I'll probably do some troubleshooting before I send it in to confirm a failure with the amp and not something else.

Can you comment on turnaround time?

Thanks again.

Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

mooch91 said:


> Thanks Manville. Great to have you as part of this community.
> 
> I'll probably do some troubleshooting before I send it in to confirm a failure with the amp and not something else.
> 
> ...


We typically turn it around in one week or less from our receipt of the product.


----------

